# PE PDH Question



## Enviro Man (Feb 26, 2016)

I live in GA and every two years (even years) you need 30 PDHs to maintain your license.  I got the my license number around Christmas time - does that mean I have to go through 30 PDHs by this December since the deadline is every even year?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 26, 2016)

You need to ask the board, I would guess you need either 15 or they waive the first renewal cycle.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 26, 2016)

You already posted this in another thread.  No need for duplicates.  See response here:


----------

